# Sitzmark results



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

I MADE IT !!! Went to have my x-ray today and the radiologist told me I would have to wait for the doctor to explain the test results - but she did tell me all the markers seemed to be in the colon - which means they cleared the small intestine so no CIP (I hope !) I waited 3 hours to see the doc and he said the radiologist did not take the films the way he liked so I had to have more and then have to go back tomorrow to get the final word :-( Should know somenthing then but he is defintely thinking surgery after he saw me waddling in - face and feet swollen and weight up 2 pounds a day since he saw me last week ! He looked shocked and I was like - yeah, no kidding ! lol So I am about to leave the office and plan to be on the toidy all night and start a liquid diet tomorrow until I get back to whatever my normal is for me. Definitely starting back on the Amatiza and Senokot until the surgery (laprascopic colectomy I hope) which I am going to plan on having done right after Labor Day. Will post what the doc says after he has a chance to look at the new films tomorrow. Wish me luck and thanks again for all of your support and prayers ! God bless, ~ Pamela ~


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hooray!! you did it!! and it's over!!thanks for the update. yes it definitely sounds like the surgery is the next step. and then you'll have your life back--wonderful..good luck with the new films and good luck on the big clean-out too--what a relief that will be!!


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

prttywmn said:


> I MADE IT !!! Went to have my x-ray today and the radiologist told me I would have to wait for the doctor to explain the test results - but she did tell me all the markers seemed to be in the colon - which means they cleared the small intestine so no CIP (I hope !) I waited 3 hours to see the doc and he said the radiologist did not take the films the way he liked so I had to have more and then have to go back tomorrow to get the final word :-( Should know somenthing then but he is defintely thinking surgery after he saw me waddling in - face and feet swollen and weight up 2 pounds a day since he saw me last week ! He looked shocked and I was like - yeah, no kidding ! lol So I am about to leave the office and plan to be on the toidy all night and start a liquid diet tomorrow until I get back to whatever my normal is for me. Definitely starting back on the Amatiza and Senokot until the surgery (laprascopic colectomy I hope) which I am going to plan on having done right after Labor Day. Will post what the doc says after he has a chance to look at the new films tomorrow. Wish me luck and thanks again for all of your support and prayers ! God bless, ~ Pamela ~


Maybe you have a rectal intussusception and/or a rectocle and/or a sigmoidocele which would mean that the sitz markers may not be eliminated but also mean that you may not need a colectomy. To test for this you need a proctogram unless of course you have already one. Keep us posted.


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

annie7 said:


> hooray!! you did it!! and it's over!!thanks for the update. yes it definitely sounds like the surgery is the next step. and then you'll have your life back--wonderful..good luck with the new films and good luck on the big clean-out too--what a relief that will be!!


Thanks Annie and lol re the clean out ! ;-)







What a relief to have that test over with and to be able to get back on my meds. Compared to the Sitz I can't see how surgery could be much worse ... will definitely let you know what the doc says after he looks at the films tomorrow. Having a life back will make it all worth it in the end - I hope and pray


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

idkwia said:


> Maybe you have a rectal intussusception and/or a rectocle and/or a sigmoidocele which would mean that the sitz markers may not be eliminated but also mean that you may not need a colectomy. To test for this you need a proctogram unless of course you have already one. Keep us posted.


Oh good Lord I haven't thought about that and no - have not had that test. Would the doc not be able to see that with a colonoscopy or by an abdominal CT scan ? Would be great to get by without surgery. So how do they treat the other conditions you mentioned ? Thanks for your help and the feedback ! ?


----------



## alwayshappy (Mar 11, 2009)

prttywmn said:


> Oh good Lord I haven't thought about that and no - have not had that test. Would the doc not be able to see that with a colonoscopy or by an abdominal CT scan ? Would be great to get by without surgery. So how do they treat the other conditions you mentioned ? Thanks for your help and the feedback ! ?


hey Pamela, i was wondering how the zits test went, so thought i'd check in here. WOO HOO for finally having it over and done with! i know what a nightmare it is. idkwia is right, you must have the proctography/defecography (just 2 different names). if you have rectal intussusception and/or a rectocle - any kind of pelvic dysfunction, it has to be treated as well, otherwize the colectomy would be useless, unless you take care of any pelvic issues that are possibly there. bottom line, don't have the colectomy w/o havin't that test done.so glad you can finally clean out, happy poopin to you


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

alwayshappy said:


> hey Pamela, i was wondering how the zits test went, so thought i'd check in here. WOO HOO for finally having it over and done with! i know what a nightmare it is. idkwia is right, you must have the proctography/defecography (just 2 different names). if you have rectal intussusception and/or a rectocle - any kind of pelvic dysfunction, it has to be treated as well, otherwize the colectomy would be useless, unless you take care of any pelvic issues that are possibly there. bottom line, don't have the colectomy w/o havin't that test done.so glad you can finally clean out, happy poopin to you


lol ! Either my toidy is my best friend or my worst enemy ! I had no idea more tests were in store and thank ya'll for preparing me ahead of time before the doc hit me with another surpise when I go back this afternoon !







I did get a copy of my sitz x-ray and looks like most of the markers are on the right - which is the ascending colon. Very few made it in the transverse and none in the descending - so yep ... I think I do have colonic interia. Will have to have the doc look at the films to get him to rule out the CIP and then will discuss other tests/surgery.I will try to post the outcome either tonight (if I can pry myself off the toilet! ;-) or tomorrow. Am going to go do some research on those other tests now so I can ask educated questions in the event those are indicated as I am scheduled to see the doc in just a couple of hours. Wow - these tests and co-pays are getting expensive !!!







I just can not thank you all enough. You and this forum have been an absolute godsend. Unless you have been through it - there is just no way to explain it to someone else or have them identify with any of it !


----------



## alwayshappy (Mar 11, 2009)

prttywmn said:


> lol ! Either my toidy is my best friend or my worst enemy ! I had no idea more tests were in store and thank ya'll for preparing me ahead of time before the doc hit me with another surpise when I go back this afternoon !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your transit time is really slow, that def indicates CI. well no dr who's responsible enough would let you go through this surgery w/o having the defecography test first, they must make sure your pelvic is functioning well enough, so the colectomy will work. good luck with the dr's appt, you have only 2 hours to research before you go. waiting to hear how it went.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

prttywmn said:


> Oh good Lord I haven't thought about that and no - have not had that test. Would the doc not be able to see that with a colonoscopy or by an abdominal CT scan ? Would be great to get by without surgery. So how do they treat the other conditions you mentioned ? Thanks for your help and the feedback ! ?


No, the only test that can tell if you have a rectal intussusception or rectocle is a defecating proctogram but you will not have to stop your medication to do it. Although a good surgeon could get a good idea if you have an intussusception by examining you digitally. You will have to do some research to learn more but the following link might be useful http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1207203/Me-operation-Doctors-said-I-IBS--fact-Id-suffered-prolapse.htmlLet us know how the visit to the doctor went.Good luck!


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

Good news !







No other tests other than an upper Gi (barium swallow) to confirm I don't have delayed gastric emptying or slow trnsit time in the small intestines. That is scheduled for next Thursday 8/19. If I pass that - then I am schduled to have the laparscopic total colectomy on 9/16 (the next available surgery date).I am getting nervous about the surgery now after he discussed all the risks with me ! I have to be in the hospital about 5 days to a week and off work at least 2 weeks ! I thought with the scope I would be home within several days and back to work within a week or so. Oh well, I am going to follow MD orders as I want to minimize the risk of any post-op problems.He definitely said I have coloniic interia and does not feel I have the CIP - but the barium swallow/upper GI results will tell for sure. I finished my cleansing and OMG ! what an ordeal that was. I was on the toidy all night and lost so much fluid that I got dehydrated and was very weak and dizzy at work today - I almost paased out and had to miss church tonight. I am better now, just really tired trying to keep all thse appts for tests and MD consults and work full time. Trying to save as much of my sick time as I can to use to take off for surgery. Will post the upper GI results whenever I get them back after the test next Thursday and then I guess will be counting down the days until surgery.Even thought he is using the scope the doc said he still wants to make an incison about 5 inches to allow him to use his hand internally, so looks like no bikini for me :-( Oh well, I haven't been able to wear one anyway with all the constant bloating. I am to expect diarrhea at first with about 7-8 BMs a day which the doc said he could treat with OTC meds once I was healed and would be much easier to conrtol that than the chronic constipation from the interia.Guess that is all for now. Thanks again everyone for seeing me through these last couple of months and will let you know how the upper GI series turns out next week. Take good care and blessings to all of you







~ Pamela ~


----------



## alwayshappy (Mar 11, 2009)

prttywmn said:


> Good news !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm so happy and excieted for you Pamela and i have no doubt surgery will help you, but... i still strongly recommend you do the defecography test BEFORE going under, i just can't stress enough how important it is and i think you should mention it to your surgeon. i don't know, maybe there are things i don't know, and your surgeon felt that a manual exam is enough to estimate your pelvic's ability to defecate? but look, for the past 2 years i've been talking to dozens of women who had CI on HealingWell.com forum (on the ostomies board) and there wasn't even one that went through this surgery w/o having that test first!! it's too crutial, that's what all of their surgeons said. i, my self, consulted with more than 3 surgeons and gastro docs and they all say it's very important to have this test BEFORE the surgery. also, my BIL is an internist in San Diego and he has 2 friends who are colorectal surgeons also in San Diego (and i'm in israel, otherwise i think i would have gone to one of them for the surgery), and they BOTH really stressed it that the most important thing to do is to thoroughly estimate the pelvic's functioning BEFORE the surgery.again, i'm very happy and excited for you, but i just want you to do it the right way. please don't rush things, i KNOW how eager you are to have felief, BELIEVE ME I KNOW, i've been there for so many years my self and was so frustrated every time things were prolonged, but just taking a bit more time to do this one test really won't hurt. love and best wishes to you my friend!


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

alwayshappy said:


> i'm so happy and excieted for you Pamela and i have no doubt surgery will help you, but... i still strongly recommend you do the defecography test BEFORE going under, i just can't stress enough how important it is and i think you should mention it to your surgeon. i don't know, maybe there are things i don't know, and your surgeon felt that a manual exam is enough to estimate your pelvic's ability to defecate? but look, for the past 2 years i've been talking to dozens of women who had CI on HealingWell.com forum (on the ostomies board) and there wasn't even one that went through this surgery w/o having that test first!! it's too crutial, that's what all of their surgeons said. i, my self, consulted with more than 3 surgeons and gastro docs and they all say it's very important to have this test BEFORE the surgery. also, my BIL is an internist in San Diego and he has 2 friends who are colorectal surgeons also in San Diego (and i'm in israel, otherwise i think i would have gone to one of them for the surgery), and they BOTH really stressed it that the most important thing to do is to thoroughly estimate the pelvic's functioning BEFORE the surgery.again, i'm very happy and excited for you, but i just want you to do it the right way. please don't rush things, i KNOW how eager you are to have felief, BELIEVE ME I KNOW, i've been there for so many years my self and was so frustrated every time things were prolonged, but just taking a bit more time to do this one test really won't hurt. love and best wishes to you my friend!


Thanks alwayshappy ! I will ask my doctor about it. Somthing else is going on too. Ever since I cleansed (the waste came out brown like normal color) my elimination has been GREEN - and I have eaten nothing with green dye or artificial coloring. I went and got a copy of my abdominal CT scan and it said my gall bladder was "contracted". I guess it was working really hard to digest the back up from the sitz and has gone into overtime secreting bile into my GI tract ? I don't know - that is all I can think has happened. I didn't think to tell the doc about the green stools as so much other stuff was being discussed and he never even mentioned my gall bladder - and I didn't have the test report to know to ask about it ! Gosh - just seems to never end. I definitely asked him about doing the defecation/elimination studies and he felt there was no need and I asked him about it several times. I will ask again when I call to tell him about the green poop. If anyone has ever heard of a reason why I would be eliminiating "green" please let me know ! lol ;-) Thanks !!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you are getting the waste out now with your usual routine faster than it turns from green to brown it will be green.It starts green (color from the bile, or yellow) and is turned brown over time when bacteria in the colon act on the color.


----------



## alwayshappy (Mar 11, 2009)

prttywmn said:


> Thanks alwayshappy ! I will ask my doctor about it. Somthing else is going on too. Ever since I cleansed (the waste came out brown like normal color) my elimination has been GREEN - and I have eaten nothing with green dye or artificial coloring. I went and got a copy of my abdominal CT scan and it said my gall bladder was "contracted". I guess it was working really hard to digest the back up from the sitz and has gone into overtime secreting bile into my GI tract ? I don't know - that is all I can think has happened. I didn't think to tell the doc about the green stools as so much other stuff was being discussed and he never even mentioned my gall bladder - and I didn't have the test report to know to ask about it ! Gosh - just seems to never end. I definitely asked him about doing the defecation/elimination studies and he felt there was no need and I asked him about it several times. I will ask again when I call to tell him about the green poop. If anyone has ever heard of a reason why I would be eliminiating "green" please let me know ! lol ;-) Thanks !!!


Pamela don't worry about it, when i had a U.S of my abd (before my colectomy), it also showed my gall bllader was contracted, i asked the gastro doc what that meant and he said that it only means i was still full of #### at the time of the test and the gall bllader was working hard at that time. the green stools is bile. after my colectomy i had an ileus that started at day 3 post op and lasted 5 days, so i didn't eat or drink for the first 8 days. so having no food in my system, the stuff that came out from my stomach thruogh the ng tube was green, and when my bowels woke up finally, it was also green stools for the first week or so, then gradually it was more brown as i started eating. at the first 3 weeks post op i had so much diarreah - brown stools would come out first, then it was followed by green stools - so i guess after the food is out, bile is all that's left. i still have green stools every now and then, but it's nothing to worry about, it only means that not much food is left in the system, so it's mostly bile. lol i guess your clean out was really good







ask your dr why he thinks there's no need for the defecography, maybe he knows what he's saying, though it seems really odd to me. i'd say it would be well worth it to ask for an opinion of another surgeon about this.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Alwayshappy - I have been following this thread. As a polite suggestion maybe you could explain to Prttywmn why she needs a defecating proctogram before the colectomy. You seem to be very experienced in this area so I am sure you are right but if Prttywmn knew why she needed it then she perhaps could ask the surgeon with more conviction as she will have more information.Having had colon surgery myself I would agree that a second opinion is always worthwhile.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They often like to check for an outlet obstruction as getting the stool to the end in a more timely fashion just to have you strain for hours and hours to pass diarrhea/loose/soft stools really isn't an improvement.If you have outlet obstruction rather than colonic inertia (and people can have both, but most typically it is one or the other) they need to treat the obstruction and that often resolves the constipation for those people.


----------



## alwayshappy (Mar 11, 2009)

idkwia said:


> Alwayshappy - I have been following this thread. As a polite suggestion maybe you could explain to Prttywmn why she needs a defecating proctogram before the colectomy. You seem to be very experienced in this area so I am sure you are right but if Prttywmn knew why she needed it then she perhaps could ask the surgeon with more conviction as she will have more information.Having had colon surgery myself I would agree that a second opinion is always worthwhile.


idkwia, CI is usually followed by an outlet disorder, that's how it is in most cases of CI. usually, ppl with CI suffer for years till they can find help, cuz drs are not in hurry to do surgery for this condition, they are very reluctant about surgery if it's not cancer/colitis/crohn etc, so things are often prolonged for ppl with CI. since the rectum is part of the colon, and as being the last part that has to bear all the mass that the nonfunctioning colon builds up for weeks, and being in a delicate location as the pelvic floor, it often tends to be damaged. and as the years go by and the problem is not taken care of, the rectum is more and more damaged, which can mean either: rectal prolapse, intussusecption, rectocele, enterocele, anismus - all of these can cause a sever outlet disorder. if ppl with CI go through such a major surgery w/o confirming their rectum can expel the waste, they can find them selves back to squer 1 within few months post op, cause they will still be constipated. so it's very important to take care of any pelvic disorders, if there are any, otherwise the colectomy would not work.as for fixing the pelvic, if the problem is either: rectal prolapse, intussusecption, rectocele, enterocele - it can be taken care of surgically and there are good chances for success, but if it's anismus - there havn't been found a solution for it yet, if the anismus is sever, the person will still suffer with incomplete bms, if any, even when it's watery diarrhea and esp few months post colectomy, when the stools are starting to form, and with time that can even cause damage to the small intestine as well - slowing it down. ppl who can't solve their pelvic problems, usually end up with an ileostomy (most cases don't end up with an ileostomy).i hope i explained o.k.


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

alwayshappy said:


> Pamela don't worry about it, when i had a U.S of my abd (before my colectomy), it also showed my gall bllader was contracted, i asked the gastro doc what that meant and he said that it only means i was still full of #### at the time of the test and the gall bllader was working hard at that time. the green stools is bile. after my colectomy i had an ileus that started at day 3 post op and lasted 5 days, so i didn't eat or drink for the first 8 days. so having no food in my system, the stuff that came out from my stomach thruogh the ng tube was green, and when my bowels woke up finally, it was also green stools for the first week or so, then gradually it was more brown as i started eating. at the first 3 weeks post op i had so much diarreah - brown stools would come out first, then it was followed by green stools - so i guess after the food is out, bile is all that's left. i still have green stools every now and then, but it's nothing to worry about, it only means that not much food is left in the system, so it's mostly bile. lol i guess your clean out was really good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to do an upper GI Thursday to check my small intestine motility and gastric emptying time - so I will ask again then about the defecography. I thought the green stool might have something to do with bile and from what I read the gall bladder was probably contracted from working over time trying to digest the waste during the back up from the sitz. It sounds like you realy went through a lot post operatively (and before ! ;-) and you realy seem to know your stuff. Thanks for following my post and helping me throught this process. I can't tell you how grateful I am to all of you who have given me support and guidance during this time ! Will post again after the upper GI series/barium swallow results are back and thanks again !


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

alwayshappy said:


> idkwia, CI is usually followed by an outlet disorder, that's how it is in most cases of CI. usually, ppl with CI suffer for years till they can find help, cuz drs are not in hurry to do surgery for this condition, they are very reluctant about surgery if it's not cancer/colitis/crohn etc, so things are often prolonged for ppl with CI. since the rectum is part of the colon, and as being the last part that has to bear all the mass that the nonfunctioning colon builds up for weeks, and being in a delicate location as the pelvic floor, it often tends to be damaged. and as the years go by and the problem is not taken care of, the rectum is more and more damaged, which can mean either: rectal prolapse, intussusecption, rectocele, enterocele, anismus - all of these can cause a sever outlet disorder. if ppl with CI go through such a major surgery w/o confirming their rectum can expel the waste, they can find them selves back to squer 1 within few months post op, cause they will still be constipated. so it's very important to take care of any pelvic disorders, if there are any, otherwise the colectomy would not work.as for fixing the pelvic, if the problem is either: rectal prolapse, intussusecption, rectocele, enterocele - it can be taken care of surgically and there are good chances for success, but if it's anismus - there havn't been found a solution for it yet, if the anismus is sever, the person will still suffer with incomplete bms, if any, even when it's watery diarrhea and esp few months post colectomy, when the stools are starting to form, and with time that can even cause damage to the small intestine as well - slowing it down. ppl who can't solve their pelvic problems, usually end up with an ileostomy (most cases don't end up with an ileostomy).i hope i explained o.k.


Thanks for the explaination and yes, I do understand what you mean as far as needing the tests to make sure my rectum and pelvic floor are functioning adequately and that I don't have one of those other conditions you mentioned. My doc has done surgery before for internal hemorrhoids and an anal fissure repair and I guess since he has been up in there and along with the abdominal CT and KUB results he feels ok with not doing the defecography. The first surgeron didn't even mention it either - and wasn't even concerned about checking out my small intestines - all he did was order the abdominal CT scan. I will ask my doc again about checking everything else out first as I do not want any surprises post-op. If they find my small intestine has transit problems after doing the upper GI Thursday, then we are going to have to talk about whether or not the doc will proceed with removing my colon. I am trying to take one thing at a time but this can be sooo frustrating and overwhelming !!! Thanks again so much for your time in explaining things and your concern. Will be in touch ... Love and blessings, ~ Pamela ~


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> They often like to check for an outlet obstruction as getting the stool to the end in a more timely fashion just to have you strain for hours and hours to pass diarrhea/loose/soft stools really isn't an improvement.If you have outlet obstruction rather than colonic inertia (and people can have both, but most typically it is one or the other) they need to treat the obstruction and that often resolves the constipation for those people.


Thanks Kathleen ! My doc is pretty sure based on the sitz it is CI and not outlet obstruction. I may have to push for the defecography test and get another opinion about it if I have to as I do not want to go through surgery for the CI if there is an outlet obstruction as well. I will read up more on the outlet obstruction as I have primarily been focusing on educating nmyself re the CI and what to expect from the surgery. Thanks again !!!


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> If you are getting the waste out now with your usual routine faster than it turns from green to brown it will be green.It starts green (color from the bile, or yellow) and is turned brown over time when bacteria in the colon act on the color.


Well that makes sense ! Gosh - sooo much to learn lol !!! I really apreciate the info


----------



## alwayshappy (Mar 11, 2009)

prttywmn said:


> Thanks for the explaination and yes, I do understand what you mean as far as needing the tests to make sure my rectum and pelvic floor are functioning adequately and that I don't have one of those other conditions you mentioned. My doc has done surgery before for internal hemorrhoids and an anal fissure repair and I guess since he has been up in there and along with the abdominal CT and KUB results he feels ok with not doing the defecography. The first surgeron didn't even mention it either - and wasn't even concerned about checking out my small intestines - all he did was order the abdominal CT scan. I will ask my doc again about checking everything else out first as I do not want any surprises post-op. If they find my small intestine has transit problems after doing the upper GI Thursday, then we are going to have to talk about whether or not the doc will proceed with removing my colon. I am trying to take one thing at a time but this can be sooo frustrating and overwhelming !!! Thanks again so much for your time in explaining things and your concern. Will be in touch ... Love and blessings, ~ Pamela ~


Pamela, i hope i didn't stress you too much about the defecography.. i know you're stressed as it is, so that was my last intention. i hope the test of your small intestine goes well, you'll be in my prayers.


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

idkwia said:


> No, the only test that can tell if you have a rectal intussusception or rectocle is a defecating proctogram but you will not have to stop your medication to do it. Although a good surgeon could get a good idea if you have an intussusception by examining you digitally. You will have to do some research to learn more but the following link might be useful http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1207203/Me-operation-Doctors-said-I-IBS--fact-Id-suffered-prolapse.htmlLet us know how the visit to the doctor went.Good luck!


Well - I did pass the digital exam and guess I will have to talk to the doc about the other tests again when I go in Thursday for the barium swallow/upper GI series. Thanks for the info - and the link !


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

alwayshappy said:


> Pamela, i hope i didn't stress you too much about the defecography.. i know you're stressed as it is, so that was my last intention. i hope the test of your small intestine goes well, you'll be in my prayers.


Oh no - you didn't stress me out ! so please don't worry about that. You are only looking out for my best interest and I can't thank you enough for that - and for your time and concern in seeing me through this whole process is very much appreciated !  Will post re the upper GI series I am having Thursday after I get the results back. It was supposed to be today but I had to reschedule it due to my work - had meetings I had to go to today for my job. This website and all of you have really been a godsend and I just wish you were here to come be with me at the hospital if/when I finally make it there for my surgery ! I know you are praying for me and that is at good as it could get ! Thank you, my friend and sister in Christ  Love & hugs your way !!!


----------



## alwayshappy (Mar 11, 2009)

prttywmn said:


> Oh no - you didn't stress me out ! so please don't worry about that. You are only looking out for my best interest and I can't thank you enough for that - and for your time and concern in seeing me through this whole process is very much appreciated !  Will post re the upper GI series I am having Thursday after I get the results back. It was supposed to be today but I had to reschedule it due to my work - had meetings I had to go to today for my job. This website and all of you have really been a godsend and I just wish you were here to come be with me at the hospital if/when I finally make it there for my surgery ! I know you are praying for me and that is at good as it could get ! Thank you, my friend and sister in Christ  Love & hugs your way !!!


oh hon, wish i could be there with you too.. i would fly all the way from Israel if i could







just to support you through all of this, i've been there, it's a major surgery and you're gonna need all the support you can get.. sure i'm praying for you and the lord will be with you. good luck on Thursday! much much love to you my dear!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

alwayshappy said:


> oh hon, wish i could be there with you too.. i would fly all the way from Israel if i could
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Always







and hugs back to you ! My barium swallow/upper GI series yesterday was completely normal ! So I do not have CIP thank GOD !!! and surgery is planned for 9/16 ! The doc said I would probably be in the hospital for a week and then home for a week and then maybe I can return to work (I have a desk job) by 3 weeks out. I am just praying for a sucessful surgery with no post-op complications and a complete recovery ! Thank you for EVERYTHING - all your advise, concern, support, information, encouragement, love, and prayers ! I hope to be able to take my laptop with me and post from the hospital once I feel up to it and I will definitely be in touch between now and then before I go in. I hope all is well your way and my prayers are with you as well. Many blessings back to you and will let you know if anything comes up between now and surgery. Take good care and God bless, ~ Pamela ~


----------



## alwayshappy (Mar 11, 2009)

prttywmn said:


> Thanks Always
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's just great news Pamela! so happy the test was normal







thank godness for that. wow, and you already have the surgery scheduled! i'm so excited for you, i bet you are even more. are you having the whole colon removed or just a resection? i'm doing good, thanks







we'll all be here for you, and also, you can check in to our board at "TOTAL COLECTOMY PART 36" on HealingWell.com, here's the link:http://www.healingwell.com/community/default.aspx?f=33&m=1871059&p=5on this forum you'll be able to talk to many others who went through this surgery too for CI, everyone's knowlege and experieces there can be very helpful for you.take care, G-D bless and GOOD LUCK! what ever question you may have just ask and i'll be more than happy to answer if i can.


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

alwayshappy said:


> that's just great news Pamela! so happy the test was normal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Always  and yes, I am happy the upper GI is normal and I have my surgery date scheduled ! I am starting to get REALLY nervous about it now though ! lol I appreciate the link to the CI site and guess that is where I need to go for now. I appreciate all that you have helped me with and I am sure that I will have more questions as the big day approaches ! Thanks again for being there for me and glad to hear you are doing well now  Oh - and it is going to be a total colectomy with anastamosis of the ileum to the rectum (so no bag !) Even though he is using the laparascope - the doc is still going to make an incision big enough to put his hand in to guide the scope and pull out the pieces of the colon - as well as if he needs to get in there if there was a problem (God forbid!) I hope to be able to take my laptop to the hospital and will be posting re my recovery as soon as I can. I will be in touch in the meantime though ! God bless you, my sweet friend ~ Love & hugs







Pamela


----------



## alwayshappy (Mar 11, 2009)

prttywmn said:


> Thanks Always  and yes, I am happy the upper GI is normal and I have my surgery date scheduled ! I am starting to get REALLY nervous about it now though ! lol I appreciate the link to the CI site and guess that is where I need to go for now. I appreciate all that you have helped me with and I am sure that I will have more questions as the big day approaches ! Thanks again for being there for me and glad to hear you are doing well now  Oh - and it is going to be a total colectomy with anastamosis of the ileum to the rectum (so no bag !) Even though he is using the laparascope - the doc is still going to make an incision big enough to put his hand in to guide the scope and pull out the pieces of the colon - as well as if he needs to get in there if there was a problem (God forbid!) I hope to be able to take my laptop to the hospital and will be posting re my recovery as soon as I can. I will be in touch in the meantime though ! God bless you, my sweet friend ~ Love & hugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, so he's doing hand assisted laparoscopic, that's great. it's totally normal to be nervous, you wouldn't be human if you weren't. hopefully everything goes well. and you are most welcome, hon, i'm glad to help as much as i can. hope to see you on our board at "total colectomy part 36". take care sweetie (((HUGS)))


----------



## freeme (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi there,just wondering do you still manage to go with help from laxatives?because i went for a barium swollow and they had to roll a football on my abdomin to get it to move move as it was going so slow,i was the first one in and the last out that to me is my transit is well slow but they arent doing anything about it just getting me to take more laxatives,i have pain everyday with this bad and bloating like im 9 months pregnant,i have no life this way,i take laxatives everyday and only go once a week if that,i would love to have my large bowel out then at least i might have a life,am so sad dealing with this it affects every part of my life.hope your ok and well?


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

freeme said:


> Hi there,just wondering do you still manage to go with help from laxatives?because i went for a barium swollow and they had to roll a football on my abdomin to get it to move move as it was going so slow,i was the first one in and the last out that to me is my transit is well slow but they arent doing anything about it just getting me to take more laxatives,i have pain everyday with this bad and bloating like im 9 months pregnant,i have no life this way,i take laxatives everyday and only go once a week if that,i would love to have my large bowel out then at least i might have a life,am so sad dealing with this it affects every part of my life.hope your ok and well?


Perhaps you need a defecating proctogram to see if you have a rectal intussusception or similar. Mr Tony Dixon a colorectal surgeon may be able to help you. The following article may be of interest:- http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1207203/Me-operation-Doctors-said-I-IBS--fact-Id-suffered-prolapse.html Good luck.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

What about if you have a prolapsed uterus (instead of a prolapsed rectum) ? My gastro referred me to a colorectal surgeon who on examining t he rectum muscles said they seemed fine but he could feel my uterus. Per his instructions have done the sitz marker test and am doing the defecating proctogram this Friday.They often like to check for an outlet obstruction as getting the stool to the end in a more timely fashion just to have you strain for hours and hours to pass diarrhea/loose/soft stools really isn't an improvement.If you have outlet obstruction rather than colonic inertia (and people can have both, but most typically it is one or the other) they need to treat the obstruction and that often resolves the constipation for those people.[/quote]


----------



## Naomi889 (Sep 11, 2005)

"What about if you have a prolapsed uterus (instead of a prolapsed rectum) ? My gastro referred me to a colorectal surgeon who on examining t he rectum muscles said they seemed fine but he could feel my uterus."Mary, can I ask who the colo-rectal surgeon who said he could feel your uterus was? Did he mean he could feel it through the rectum? If so, it wasn't Deya Marzouk, was it?


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Naomi889 said:


> "What about if you have a prolapsed uterus (instead of a prolapsed rectum) ? My gastro referred me to a colorectal surgeon who on examining t he rectum muscles said they seemed fine but he could feel my uterus."Mary, can I ask who the colo-rectal surgeon who said he could feel your uterus was? Did he mean he could feel it through the rectum? If so, it wasn't Deya Marzouk, was it?


It was definitely NOT Deya Marzouk.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Mary5 said:


> It was definitely NOT Deya Marzouk.


So who was it,or would you prefer not to say?


----------



## Naomi889 (Sep 11, 2005)

I wonder if you'd mind confirming that your colorectal surgeon said he could feel your uterus through your rectum, Mary?i 'd be really very interested to know as the colorectal surgeon I mentioned told me this was the case with me - he explains this condition on his website here -http://www.obstructed-defaecation.com/ODS%20Uterine%20Descent.htmlHe proposed doing a uterine re-suspension surgery to correct this with the aim of improved my obstructed defecation/IBS-C. He says he has helped a no. of women improve their bowel problems this way.However subsequently another surgeon and a gyno told me it was full on impossible for the uterus to block the bowel. Also, I can't find any reference to the uterus blocking the bowel in the medical literature.So I would be delighted if you could confirm that there is indeed a second surgeon who says he can feel the uterus THROUGH the rectum.


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

prttywmn - I was just wondering how things are progressing in your pathto have your colon removed. Thanks so much for posting here...SometimesI think, well, at least there's an option for me to consider.


----------

